# Disco Duro con errores



## titorealico (Ago 2, 2006)

HOLA, TENGO UN PROBLEMA CON UN DISCO DURO MIO, ES DE 10 GB Y EL TEMA ES QUE TIENE ERRORES Y CUANDO GUARDO DATOS HAY ALGUNOS QUE LUEGO NO ME LOS DEJA LEER...
SE ME OCURRIO QUE CON UN SOFTWARE QUE ME DESHABILITE LOS SECTORES DEL DISCO QUE ESTAN DAÑADOS... YO PODRIA SEGUIR USANDO EL DISCO POR MAS Q ME QUEDE DE MENOR CAPACIDAD....
ALGUIEN SABE QUE SOFTWARE PUEDO USAR??? O SI TENGO OTRA SOLUCION???
MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 2, 2006)

Hola, no escriba en mayúsculas por que es sinónimo de gritar.

Puede utilizar el simple desfragmentador de disco, da click derecho al disco, propiedades y desfragmentar, esto hace inutilizables los sectores dañados.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 2, 2006)

Hola,

EinSoldiatGott, La función del desfragmentador del disco es la de optimizar el acceso a los datos agrupándolos es bloques continuos. 

El desfragmentador de windows no marca los sectores defectuosos y si los hay para la ejecución e inicia una comprobación de errores. La comprobación de errores para win98 se hace con el scandisk y para winxp con el comprobador de disco (click derecho al disco -> propiedades -> Herramientas ->  Comprobación de errores)

Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 3, 2006)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> EinSoldiatGott, La función del desfragmentador del disco es la de optimizar el acceso a los datos agrupándolos es bloques continuos.
> 
> ...




MMM, es cierto  gracias por la corrección compañero 

Saludos


----------



## titorealico (Ago 3, 2006)

Gracias a los dos !!!!!! ya lo encontre !!! ahora voy a probar a ver si lo repara y cualquier cosa les aviso


----------



## fff (Ago 5, 2006)

Saludos, yo tengo un disco viejo fujitsu de 8 gigas, y en un guinde, me empezaron a salir sectores defectuosos y la tabla de asignacion de archivos me decia no era correcta (fat32 win Me en aquel entonces), sabia que si le daba al format msdos, los sectores defectuosos seguirian ahi, asi que me baje de internet una utilidad de samsung para mantenimiento de disco, en una opcion fill to ceros (llenar de ceros el disco completamente)y cuando formatee tenia el disco 0 sectores defectuosos. ALERTA! pero el gran problema de esto es que hay que respaldar TODOS LOS ARCHIVOS porque se borra absolutamente todo y no hay forma de recurparar la información, es un procedimiento MUY ARRIESGADO si no se sabe exactamente lo que se esta haciendo y no se puede hacer si no se tiene la forma de guardar archivo en otro sitio, entonces no es recomendable, por ahi me encontre con un programita que se llama HDREGENERATOR, en una version de prueba y autor ruso de apellido primochenko, y consiste en que los errores de disco duro se deben a errores en la magnetizacion de la superficie del mismo, entonces el programa magnetiza correctamente a bajo nivel y supuestamente corrige los errores. Yo lo he probado y funciona lo malo es que la version de prueba solo corrige un sector a la vez, lo mismo, antes de pasar el programa es recomendable respaldar el contenidop del disco duro, Saludos disculpen lo extenso


----------

